# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ảnh đẹp du lịch >  Bình yên thành phố “Mặt trăng” - Lào

## hangnt

(Didau.org) - Là trung tâm văn hóa, thương mại và hành chính của Lào, thủ đô Viêng Chăn cũng là trung tâm kinh tế lớn nhất cả nước.

Tên Viêng Chăn được cho là bắt nguồn từ nguyên gốc tiếng Lào, có nghĩa là “Thành phố mặt trăng”.



Lào là xứ sở của chùa, That Luong là thắng cảnh nổi tiếng ở thủ đô Viêng Chăn.



Đài Anou Savary (Đài chiến sĩ vô danh) sau năm 1975 đã được đổi tên thành Khải Hoàn Môn tọa lạc giữa bùng binh giáp ranh phố Vientiane và chùa That Luong được xây dựng từ năm 1958  với kiến trúc bên ngoài và phần dưới mô phỏng theo đài Arc de Triumphe ở Paris.



Phần trên và bên trong đài Anou Savary được thiết kế với những nét kiến trúc, phù điêu đặc thù Lào.



Một nét kiến trúc bên trong đài



Con phố trung tâm Viêng Chăn nhìn từ đài Anou Savary.



Học sinh ở Viêng Chăn vẫn trung thành với trang phục truyền thống.



Ở Viêng Chăn cũng như trên khắp nước Lào ô tô tải cũng như bán tải thoải mái chở người trên thùng xe.



Nhiều người gốc Việt sinh sống ở Viêng Chăn và để kiếm được một cửa hàng ăn uống hay dịch vụ đề biển bằng tiếng Việt không phải là hiếm.



Một người phụ nữ Việt Nam đã bán tào phớ nhiều năm ở Viêng Chăn.



Hàng sáng người dân thường đến chùa



Từng đoàn nhà sư khất thực vào mỗi buổi sáng sớm là nét văn hóa độc đáo ở Viêng Chăn.



Thể dục dưỡng sinh bên Khải Hoàn Môn.



Khởi đầu một ngày mới của các nhà sư chùa That Luong.

_Anh Lê_

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Đài Anou Savary đẹp quá, nhìn như 1 nước châu Âu

----------


## thitkhotau

giờ biết thêm 1 thông tin bổ ích nữa đó là biển quảng cáo : cắt tóc nghệ thuật kiểu trên rất đặc trưng của người việt nam  :cuoi1: . Mở thêm dịch vụ bên cạnh cửa hàng là Trà đá + hướng dương =)

----------

